# Do you abstain from s*x before playing Golf?



## Butz

Hey,

May I kindly asked Do anyone of you abstain from sex before playing Golf?

When I was still playing Basketball in school, we were often reminded not to play around. LoL, Because it is said to diminish strength and stamina.

Hence, funny question, but Does this also apply in Golf?


----------



## fitz-uk

Sometimes, but lets face it - its not up to me its up to her in doors lol.

Had a fantastic round after some early morning nookie, fair play I was tired by the back 9, but a sausage roll and coffee can perform wonders.

Golf is just part of life, dont let it rule your life. If you fancy a bit before golf, and shes willing then by all means fill your boots


----------



## srothfuss

18 holes of golf with the buddies is very labor intensive but in a strange way. Sort of like swiming, where you use a lot of energy but don't realize it until after when you are really hungry for no appearant reason.

I will say that a great night sleep is a huge help to my stamina when you spend 4 hours walking (or riding) around the course. Especially when the sun is out and the temperature is way up.


----------



## Fore!

my young ears are soiled! :laugh:


----------



## fitz-uk

Fore! said:


> my young ears are soiled! :laugh:


As long as its only your ears mate!


----------



## ghost

I don't abstain from sex, ever. Period. Especially right now, I'll take it when I can get it (she's 37 weeks pregnant lol).

Although sometimes, when I get out there on the hockey rink, and my legs are aching and my back hurts, I really wish I had just put it off until later


----------



## Fore!

fitz-uk said:


> As long as its only your ears mate!


hang on ill check.. yep, just the ears. 

or should that be eyes, scince im reading it.


----------



## Titus

*Do you abstain....*

Personally I do not.

I have long consulted a doctor about this and his answer is in the negative. Meaning, "S" has no effect on your personal strenght unless it goes to your head.

So far it does not bother me at all.


----------



## Fore!

funny that, it doesnt bother me either.


----------



## srothfuss

I must be out of shape.


----------



## ghost

Titus said:


> I have long consulted a doctor about this and his answer is in the negative. Meaning, "S" has no effect on your personal strenght unless it goes to your head.



 

I don't see how it can't.

You're telling me you've never been _sore_ after sex?

Sore muscles translates into a decreased ability to perform well in certain activities in which you need those muscles. It's a fact. 

So if your doctor is telling you that, than I guess he also agrees that working out at the gym before a big game will have no effect on your performance later?

BS. Unless of course, sex isn't very tiring at all for you. (granted it isn't always, but this discussion _HAS_ to at least compensate for some occasionally vigorous headboard-knocking....)


----------



## ghost

Fore! said:


> funny that, it doesnt bother me either.



Liar, we all know how sore your hand must be... :laugh:


----------



## Fore!

ooooooooooooooooooooooh nasty. i meant it as a joke cos im thirteen so i cant have sex.


----------



## fitz-uk

ghost said:


> you're telling me you've never been _sore_ after sex?



Depends on how you are doing it mate


----------



## Police

I cant...im too young :laugh:


----------



## 373

Hmmm... the memory is not working too well these days... what's sex?

Flipside of that, I used to love cutting the grass before golf. We had a riding mower and the vibration from the engine loosened up my back better than any amount of balls I could hit on the range before a round. A buddy of mine swore I was three shots better if I cut the grass in the morning.


----------



## Police

My dad always tells me to do that...might give it a go :laugh:


----------



## Fore!

seems like good vibrations help things work.


----------



## ghost

fitz-uk said:


> Depends on how you are doing it mate



If you're not sore afterwards, then you're not having enough fun


----------



## Fore!

hmmmmmm sex......

golf? huh? oh yeah, right...


----------



## Fourputt

Butz said:


> Hey,
> 
> May I kindly asked Do anyone of you abstain from sex before playing Golf?
> 
> Because it is said to diminish strength and stamina.


All depends on who's on top.....


----------

